# Jiminy Peak - 11/20/2005



## Sparky (Nov 16, 2005)

Their web site says they are shooting for opening this weekend. My sources say it is more likely that they *may* be open Sunday. :beer:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up Sparky. I just called there and the recording said Sunday is the day. If WF and Gore are closed I'll head to Jiminy.


----------



## ski_adk (Nov 16, 2005)

*Hope and pray...*

I'm hoping and praying for Jiminy to open soon.  Last year they blew a nice white rocky road that was plenty of fun in just a couple days' time.


----------



## Greg (Nov 16, 2005)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> Thanks for the heads up Sparky. I just called there and the recording said Sunday is the day. If WF and Gore are closed I'll head to Jiminy.


I may just join ya!


----------



## Greg (Nov 16, 2005)

It's official:

http://news.alpinezone.com/6406/

Moving to T&E. I will likely head up to Jiminy on Sunday to kick off my season as the drive is only 1:45. Considering all ski areas will only have limited early season terrain, the shorter drive to Jiminy versus Killington (3:30) is appealing. Anyone else wanna hit Jiminy on Sunday?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 16, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Anyone else wanna hit Jiminy on Sunday?



Very very temping...


----------



## Greg (Nov 18, 2005)

Great snowmaking temps from now till Sunday where it will warm into the 40's with partly cloudy skies. A great day to kick off the season. So far, HPD and I are in...


----------



## Greg (Nov 19, 2005)

No other takers?


----------



## Greg (Nov 20, 2005)

Off to the mountain...report later! 8)


----------



## bvibert (Nov 21, 2005)

Wish I could have made it, I just had/have too much to do before the snow starts flying down here... 

Looks like it was a nice day!


----------

